# July 13th GLLS Central Erie Results



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

36 teams participated Sunday July 13th in the Central Erie division of the Great lakes largemouth Series.

The weathermen called for rain and 25 mile an hour winds but it went to the north of us and turned out to be a very nice day.

The Team of Lemasters and Echenrode for finished first with 5 largemouth weighing 16.25 pounds. The top five teams were within a half of pound and was one of the closest events to date.

Here is a link for the full results. http://www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com/results/new-resultspage-27/

Don't forget to register for this weekends tournament in Toledo as this division is growing every tournament and the fishing is great. http://www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com/divisions/toledo-division-presented-by-bass-pro/

There are still plenty events left for your team to qualify for the championship in October where the winner will take home $5,000 first place price.


----------



## backseater-deluxe (May 14, 2010)

7 teams over 15lbs. That's good fishing!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

More impressive that 18 of the 32 teams that weighed in fish had over a 3# largie! Still good fishing in the western basin!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm very impressed with the weights. Sounds like fun & maybe a check!:B


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

i am willing to be non-boater if anybody finds there self needing a partner..


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Dj & Dave run a good tournament.. Been fishing them since the 1st season as well as being a sponsor (Hookerz Tackle).. Managed to cash a few checks but have had tons of fun.. Took 4th at this event and had the kicker fish on with hour n half to go to blow it away and he came off half way to boat.. Thats why we call it fishing and not catching.. lol


----------

